# Need Help About SHocks



## vietxdragon (Jul 3, 2004)

I bought a 1986 300zx Turbo Automatic and the front shocks are out. I took out the old ones and went to autozone to see if they had any cheap ones i could use for now, but they cant get any of em since my car has electronic shocks. So I tried ordering some non electronic shocks and they dont fit. I even reordered and got 97 300zx shocks but the top part of the shock doesnt fit either. I'm total lost and dont know why i cant get any shocks to fit need help plz!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Any place that sells Tokico shocks/struts should have replacememt non-electric struts for your car. Tokico was the original manufacturer of the electric struts on the Z31s. 

Check this out:http://www.nolimitmotorsport.com/tokico/page12.html#nissan Scroll down to see the Nissan applications. Front Struts are $127 , Rear shocks are $96. Illuminas are great , 5 way adjustable and adjustable rebound also. THESE ARE NOT ELECTRIC , so your adjustment system will be rendered useless , but they ARE a direct fit.

You can also hit up some junkyards to find original electronic struts , but I have found this to be unreliable at best. You usually get struts that are mostly shot anyway.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

does anyone know how much the dealer wants for them?
Front
and back as different prices? 

My switch finally started getting power to it but the ones that aren't selected flash so there is something wrong with the system. I wonder if it is the shock itself or a tank that doesn't hold air, I don't know but I do know when the shocks went out they were on firm because that thing rides like a brick


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> does anyone know how much the dealer wants for them?
> Front
> and back as different prices?
> 
> My switch finally started getting power to it but the ones that aren't selected flash so there is something wrong with the system. I wonder if it is the shock itself or a tank that doesn't hold air, I don't know but I do know when the shocks went out they were on firm because that thing rides like a brick



$600++ the last time I went looking for originals. For each.........


EDIT: THere is no air tank , its simply a damper port adjustment inside the shock itself. A small electric motor adjusts the size of the orifice in the damper mechanism to change the speed of the piston.......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought the rears were less expensive (from what I have heard)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I thought the rears were less expensive (from what I have heard)


 Somewhat less , let me see what I can find.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I say screw it-just get KYBs with Eibachs......thats what Im going to do- I hate that novelty crap with those stupid adjustable shocks- I just dont see the point in spending that much money for shocks when you can actually getting better handling ones for less. Why spend all that money when our cars are at an age when everyones head gaskets are going out and drivetrains need bunches dumped into them. Hey Dragon, welcome to the club man!!!!! I have an 87 turbo automatic- noone in this forum believes me that I am the coolest here since I have a turbo automatic! Little have they seen me eating, drinking, talking on my phone AND driving...............(wow Im gonna catch allot of heat for that one-lol----) We are now the two coolest people posting threads on this site! CONGRATS MAN!!!!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I say screw it-just get KYBs with Eibachs......



Sure , If you want a suspension worse than stock. This is supposed to be _UPGRADES_ , remember?  

The only hardcore setup I'm in favor of is the 88 SSs , with the single rate shocks and the heavy springs. THE SS springs are better than even the aftermarkets , but the KYBs won't hold them. In fact , the only ones that can are the Bilstein HDs or the Tokico Illuminas.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I thought the rears were less expensive (from what I have heard)


 According to one of the links I clicked above , Jerry Rome Nissan has the rear shocks (turbo model) for $199. They list the fronts (cartridge only) as way cheap , $60-something , but I don't think that's for the electronic struts.


----------



## vietxdragon (Jul 3, 2004)

I just called a local junk yard and they have stock electronic shocks for 45 each but i dunno if its worth it


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

No way dude- dont get anything like that unless you buy them new. Mr smarty pants forget to mention that if you upgrade to check spring rates and compression rates on the damned springs and struts. Bilstiens are great, but the kybs are still better then stock arent they? Plus do you know what they are comparitively in price? For those old used struts you could get new kybs for like 55 bucks. Tokicos would be awesome to get- I dont know if they make an adjustable one (manually adjustable) for the Z, but you could always find out. Eibach only offers the pro-kit springs which have gotta be a higher spring rate then stock- maybe not matching the SS springs, but theyve gotta be better then worn out 1986 springs. Other companies offer them also, but I cant remember who- I just remember thinking" why the hell would lower my car that much" Anyways, im off the subject........I agree with Balzsak- screw the electric ones- get tokicos or bilstiens or kybs or whatever- just dont get gabriels- unless youre selling it......AUTOS RULE!!!!!!


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

well if you were to change out your oem electric shocks what would be the best to go with???


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> well if you were to change out your oem electric shocks what would be the best to go with???


If you want the adjustability , I'd go with the Tokico Illuminas. 5-way manually adjustable jounce and rebound rates at both ends , from practically plush to rock hard. They also are a drop-in application , I beleive the KYBs require an adapter kit to fit properly. The only other one that drops right in are the Bilstein HDs. Everything else needs adaptors of some kind to fit properly. You can use stock or lowering springs with either one. If you use lowering springs you'll get some odd camber changes in the back , the wheels tilt over even more , and can hit -2.5 degrees or more. If you don't mind extreme tire wear in teh back , go for it. If not , there are kits to bring it back into spec. Check with Z31.com in the "modifications" section under "suspension".


----------



## vietxdragon (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm on a budget and I need something that will drop right in and be a direct fit


----------



## vietxdragon (Jul 3, 2004)

where could i get a hold of some on the internet as well


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

vietxdragon said:


> where could i get a hold of some on the internet as well


Same place I posted the link to earlier.  

http://www.nolimitmotorsport.com/tokico/page12.html#nissan


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey did you see that I called you Balzsak like three posts ago?!?!?! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey did you see that I called you Balzsak like three posts ago?!?!?! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I'm sorry , I was ignoring the haters..........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I dont hate you dude.......I love you to death LOL


----------

